# How To: Mounting NTFS, EXFAT with FUSEFS



## Clippers (Nov 4, 2021)

If I'm like everyone else, I want to mount a flash drive formatted in ntsf, exFAT, and FAT32, but it's a big headache, so I've made it simple. Many factors contributed to my feelings about this, one such was the removal of the symlink from fuse to fusefs is gone in 13 stable, It's a slippery slope for anyone to install and use.  
Another, is that I have been using a FreeBSD 13 stable base install, so I just reinstall and started over. I was surprised that ver 13 has the same strength of ver 4.3, when it comes to installing with slices/partitions/or dangerously dedicated; i.e., when I ran BSD install with "partitions" that the Perl5.32 fails to install. The stop is because /usr/ports/Keywords/postexec.ucl (and a lot of other .ucl's are not created. When I installed with the 'entire disk'.. options, then Perl5.32 installed smoothly.  
Here it is: 
Add the fusefs start up to the rc.conf file:
# echo 'fusefs_enable="YES"' >> /etc/rc.conf
# echo 'fusefs_safe="YES"' >> /etc/rc.conf
# echo 'fusefs_safe_evil="YES"' >> /etc/rc.conf
Load fusefs for FreeBSD kernel
# echo 'fusefs_load="YES"' >> /boot/loader.conf 
# cd /usr/ports/lang/perl5.34 
# make install clean BATCH=yes
*The BATCH=yes (all caps) will skip the numerous installation pop-up's. 
If you may want to check at this point for .ucl files in /usr/ports/Keywords, I have 24 .ucl files (including postexec.ucl)
# cd /usr/ports/sysutils/fusefs-ntfs
# make install clean BATCH=yes
# cd /usr/ports/sysutils/fusefs-exfat
# make install clean BATCH=yes
I rebooted at this point.  But, I suppose loading from the console will work:  
# kldload fusefs
*During this learning process, I found one of my flash drives, when plugged in, shows /dev/da0, but not /dev/da0s1.  When I used a different flash drive, the problem disappeared.  
If you are using exfat formatted device: 
mount.exfat /dev/da0s1 /mnt/exfat
If you are using ntfs formatted device: 
# ntfs-3g /dev/da0s1 /mnt -o rw
If you are using a FAT32 formatted device 
# mount_msdosfs /dev/da0s1 /mnt
Good Luck


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Nov 20, 2021)

Clippers said:


> # echo 'fusefs_load="YES"' >> /boot/loader.conf



In your case, what's the need for so early a load?

A generally preferable alternative:

`sysrc kld_list+=fusefs`



> 𠉧… one of my flash drives, when plugged in, shows /dev/da0, but not /dev/da0s1. …



That's normal, not a problem, for a device that's not partitioned.


----------

